# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  حصرى اون لاين : ذكريات من مروى (معسكر المريخ) كواليس زيارة اهرامات جبل البركل وبحيرة السد

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## mosa2000

*هل  من  مزيد

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الشووووووووووووووووووووووووق للبلد

الشووووووووق للنيل والنخيل 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فى ذاك اليوم نظمت قيادة الفرقة التاسعة بمروى افطاراً لبعثة المريخ بمقر الفرقة تخلله احتفال مصغر وتكريم لبعثة المريخ وكذلك كرمت بعثة المريخ قيادة الفرقة ومستشفى مروى العسكرى وفريق الدفاع مروى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*












*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

هل  من  مزيد





اصبر بث الليلة الجهاز بطرشق من الصور 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*












*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

اصبر بث الليلة الجهاز بطرشق من الصور 



الصبر  غلاب  يا  أخوي  ميدو  وربنا  يديك العافية
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يلاااااااا ووووووين الباقى
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*








*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



مدير مستشفى كريمة دكتور بهاء الدين .. قالو بشبه هيثم .. الكلام دا صحى ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*سوف اقوم برفع الصور المتبقة بعد الانتهاء من تغطية فعاليات قرعة الدورى الممتاز والتى سوف تسحب بعد نصف ساعة من الان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتقد ان معسكر مروي ده سيكون بشرة خير لمريخ السعد في البطولات والانجازات هذا الموسم
شكرا الحبيب ميدو ابداع

*

----------


## Deimos

*حكومة يا مريـــــخ ...

شكراً ميدو علي الروائع ...

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*












*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مشكور الاخ ميدو 77 في الصورة ادناه من اليمين الذي يرتدي العمة هو شقيقي هاشم عطية ومعه اعضاء مجلس مريخ كريمـــــــــــة




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

مشكور الاخ ميدو 77 في الصورة ادناه من اليمين الذي يرتدي العمة هو شقيقي هاشم عطية ومعه اعضاء مجلس مريخ كريمـــــــــــة









تشرفنا كتير يا استاذ ابراهيم ..
وحمداً لله على السلامة يا غالى 
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يا ماسورة وين باقى الصووور
*

----------


## على عبدالله

*مشكورين على الصور الجميله
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


فى الطريق الى جبل البركل ...
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تم بحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*تسلم يا ميدو وربنا يوفقك يا حبينا
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ده الرائد عثمان يسين ابن خالى
وهو صفوه من سكان كوبر سابقا
وهو صديق فيصل العجب 
مشكور ياميدو على الروائع وجزاك الله خيرا !!

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ده الرائد عثمان يسين ابن خالى
وهو صفوه من سكان كوبر سابقا
وهو صديق فيصل العجب 
مشكور ياميدو على الروائع وجزاك الله خيرا !!







يا حبيب ايدك على الحساب ههههههههههه
فى هذا البوست طلعوا ناس كتار معارف
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*بجد تسلم شديد ع الابداع ي غالي
                        	*

----------

